
After the Techcrunch Bump - _pius
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/01/after-the-techc.html
======
medianama
Good article. I am surprised very few people talk about engagement and quality
of traffic on a website.

We've always tracked PV/UV ratio as a measure of quality of our product and
audience vis-a-vis competitors.

